# Not wanting to eat



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So I used to feed Jojo only a cup and 2/3 per day. 
He had got really sick in December the vet said he was needing to gain weight. So at 1st my main concern was that to get him eating again normally (he was only able to eat a tablespoon every 2 hours) He then started to eat his normal amount. In January I slowly started adding tablespoons at a time on and off. In February (I believe) he went back to the vet. I asked the vet about his weight and he said I can start feeding more. I then gave him 2 cups per day. He was doing great for at least a month. But about a few days ago he wasn't finishing all his food per day. So I've now cut him back to half a cup to 2/3 per meal (gets fed twice) and last night be didn't eat much but today morning he ate all what he left behind. 
He is acting completely normal and still having the same BM routine. 
I'm wondering if I should switch his food or just wait him out. It's not that he's starving. I'm hoping he'll just go back to normal.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, I would keep the food that you are regularly using. How much does he weigh? The other thing you can do, is read the labels of some 'puppy' foods and see if your kibble/food has the same, or nearly the same calorie count per cup. If the bag does not have the calorie count on it, there will be a phone # to call. Try to increase the kibble/food in a few days and see what happens. Some dogs live to eat, and others eat to live!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Last vet visit he was a little over 11 pounds. 
I don't remember the exact calorie count but its no where near the puppy food the vet but Buddy Bear on.
I'm kinda thinking he might be bored. Mom wants me to switch him to Sunhsine's food (lamb) 
But I'm going to try to get him to eat a cup of food per day of his regular food. And after that slowly increase. Hopefully he'll do just fine.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

He's now finally eating (consistently) 2/3 cup twice a day. That also included a biscuit on both days.
Right now my grandma's dog is not wanting to eat kibble but will eat everything else. I hand him kibble and he ate. Maybe he's just being a brat?


----------

